# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Personal shopping service, Stitch Fix, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Stitch Fix

----------


## Airicist

Article "At Stitch Fix, data scientists and A.I. become personal stylists"

by Sharon Gaudin
May 6, 2016

----------

